# American arrested for fapping while watching Harry Potter



## Sanity Check (Nov 30, 2010)

> What kind of a guy exposes himself and touches his genitals during a screening of the new Harry Potter movie?
> 
> Meet Alexander Ofner.
> 
> ...


----------



## g_core18 (Nov 30, 2010)

Can't blame him. Emma Watson


----------



## Hand Banana (Nov 30, 2010)

Win some lose some.


----------



## emROARS (Nov 30, 2010)

Oh well, I uderstand because of the-

HOLY SHIT NOOOOOOO TO THE PHOTO ;_____________;

No wonder, it's all he gets. Jesus. 
*crosses legs*


----------



## Raiden (Nov 30, 2010)

Hopefully he was only short of being an idiot.


----------



## Air D (Nov 30, 2010)

You know every story I find the NF Cafe is one of those "Seriously?  Is this really what society has come down to?" type of stories.

Really, though--- is Harry Potter that sexually stimulating?


----------



## martryn (Nov 30, 2010)

> Can't blame him. Emma Watson



One word:  WORD


----------



## Hinako (Nov 30, 2010)

Air D said:


> You know every story I find the NF Cafe is one of those "Seriously?  Is this really what society has come down to?" type of stories.
> 
> Really, though--- is Harry Potter that sexually stimulating?


Emma Watson!? Need I say more


----------



## Sillay (Nov 30, 2010)

It was during the locket scene, wasn't it.


----------



## Hand Banana (Nov 30, 2010)

Hinako said:


> Emma Watson!? Need I say more



Uh yea. She doesn't look all that hot. Like a 7ish maybe.


----------



## Sora (Nov 30, 2010)

who hasn't fapped to Emma Watson?


----------



## Hand Banana (Nov 30, 2010)

IcetricX said:


> who hasn't fapped to Emma Watson?


​


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 30, 2010)

obviously never seen the pic of her wearing a skirt without any panties.


----------



## Hand Banana (Nov 30, 2010)

~Gesy~ said:


> obviously never seen the pic of her wearing a skirt without any panties.



Would you like to share?


----------



## BVB (Nov 30, 2010)

g_core18 said:


> Can't blame him. Emma Watson




Who wouldn't fap to Emma Watson?


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Nov 30, 2010)

trololololololo/


----------



## Hand Banana (Nov 30, 2010)

M?hrensalat said:


> Who wouldn't fap to Emma Watson?



​


----------



## Sora (Nov 30, 2010)

Hand Banana said:


> ​





~Gesy~ said:


> obviously never seen the pic of her wearing a skirt without any panties.


----------



## makeoutparadise (Nov 30, 2010)

he wasn't  quick enough! In that situation speed is key


----------



## Hand Banana (Nov 30, 2010)

With that guy in the area where her vagina is supposed to be exposed, I wouldn't fap to that sorry.


----------



## Patchouli (Nov 30, 2010)

IcetricX said:


> who hasn't fapped to Emma Watson?



I wouldn't...ever


----------



## T.D.A (Nov 30, 2010)

that guy needs help.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 30, 2010)

Who can blame him? Have you see Harry's rugged good looks and tight ass?


----------



## Hand Banana (Nov 30, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Who can blame him? Have you see Harry's rugged good looks and tight ass?



Nothing to fap to.


----------



## nagatopwnsall (Nov 30, 2010)

emma watson....meh. I cant fap to her in harry potter,her hair is just to fucking frizzy. I hate frizzy hair.

Its not her fault,i just hate frizzy hair. The only hair allowed to be frizzy is her public hair. From the vagina pic i saw,it looks like she dont have much her down there. I dont like hairless girls either. A girl has got to have some hair down there,or i would be thinking of a small child(seriously...why do guys want there girls to look like little children? latent pedophilia?)

She has a pretty face,and pretty teeth though. Too bad her tits are too small. I want a b-c cup. Nothing more nothing less.

Her legs are hot though(still not better then kristen stewarts though).


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 30, 2010)

I'd fap to Emma too..especially with her new haircut...



Oh yeah emma, more please


----------



## kayanathera (Nov 30, 2010)

Hand Banana said:


> ​



x2missed her


----------



## Judecious (Nov 30, 2010)

Well shit i would too


----------



## Hand Banana (Nov 30, 2010)

Judecious said:


> Well shit i would too


----------



## Black Wraith (Nov 30, 2010)

Who's to say he was wanking over Emma?

He might have been checking out:


----------



## Mist Puppet (Nov 30, 2010)

I'd fap to Luna Lovegood.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 30, 2010)

Her actor is hot even though she's supposed to be a geek/weirdo/otaku type, not unlike Hermione


----------



## Stunna (Nov 30, 2010)

Mist Puppet said:


> I'd fap to Luna Lovegood.


Luna over Hermione, any day.


----------



## Palpatine (Nov 30, 2010)

Heeheeheehee...


*Spoiler*: __ 



That part with them as ghosts making out naked was pretty hot though...


----------



## Wolfarus (Nov 30, 2010)

Watson isnt THAT attractive. I havnt fap'd to her, and never will.

Lets face it.. ANY woman who was picked to play her role in the HP movies would have built up this cult following of fappers by now, just based on who she's potraying.

a cult based on fapping to you..  

Interesting and ego-boosting concept, no?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 30, 2010)

^ Someone's too much of a posh sod says i


----------



## Draffut (Nov 30, 2010)

Mist Puppet said:


> I'd fap to Luna Lovegood.


----------



## Mider T (Nov 30, 2010)

Guess I really do have to see this movie now.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Nov 30, 2010)

Oh my.


----------



## The Weeknd (Nov 30, 2010)

THAT WAS ME 

Emma Watson....


----------



## Satsuki (Nov 30, 2010)

I won't lie, I was turned on by every ginger person in that film. Damn hormones.


----------



## Shock Therapy (Nov 30, 2010)

:rofl


----------



## Bioness (Nov 30, 2010)

To be fair Paul Reubens was in an adult movie theater .. .


----------



## JellyButter (Nov 30, 2010)

This is the funniest shit i heard all week.


----------



## Wilykat (Nov 30, 2010)

Just a thought, what if that fapper is not straight and lusting after the girls but rather fapping during that scene of Harry wearing only his boxer short.


----------



## Hinako (Nov 30, 2010)

> who hasn't fapped to Emma Watson?


I haven't. 



Hand Banana said:


> Uh yea. She doesn't look all that hot. Like a 7ish maybe.


It's better when it's not bunched up. She turned herself into a 5 with that new boyish haircut. She destroyed herself with that. Next bombshell she's gonna drop is her saying she's a lesbian.


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Nov 30, 2010)

Funny since a dude here was jerking off during the last Harry Potter movie and nothing happened to him.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 30, 2010)

yeah i hear about people jerking it off in theaters all the time, first tme i ever heard someone actually got caught doing it.


----------



## Ceria (Nov 30, 2010)

That guy looks sort of like that gay mafioso from the sopranos right down to the facial expression


----------



## Bleach (Nov 30, 2010)

~Gesy~ said:


> obviously never seen the pic of her wearing a skirt without any panties.



She is quite hairy. Lovely.


----------



## Miss Fortune (Nov 30, 2010)

He was fapping to Ron wasn't he?
If not him Harry. Pedos love the glasses.
Or Malfoy. That twitchy little guy! Well, not so little, but still.... I'd fap to him.


----------



## Stunna (Nov 30, 2010)

I'd like to know why he couldn't go to an empty theater...


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 30, 2010)

Bleach said:


> She is quite hairy. Lovely.



shouldn't be surprised, some brits don't even shave under their arms.


----------



## Psycho (Nov 30, 2010)

/b/ never ceases to amaze


----------



## Momoka (Nov 30, 2010)

Another pedo fap case


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 30, 2010)

I like how people make sure to put things like American in front of these things when nationality has no bearing on what happened. Way to look like a troll.



Momoka said:


> Another pedo fap case



What children did he fap to? The twenty somethings in the movie?


----------



## TSC (Nov 30, 2010)

Judecious said:


> Well shit i would too



i'd rather fap to your sig. Which i'm doing right now.


----------



## lucky (Nov 30, 2010)

Hand Banana said:


> Uh yea. She doesn't look all that hot. Like a 7ish maybe.




bro.  _BRO_.  have you seen the way she casted _Stupefy?_


total <3.


----------



## Wolfarus (Nov 30, 2010)

Inuhanyou said:


> ^ Someone's too much of a posh sod says i



I do believe thats the first time ive ever been called a "posh sod"


----------



## Sunrider (Nov 30, 2010)

I don't blame him, I almost whipped it out when Helena Bonham Carter appeared on screen.


----------



## Razgriez (Nov 30, 2010)

The sad thing is this guy is going to be labeled a sex offender now. While what he did was crude I dont think putting him in the same group as actual rapists is kind of unfair.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 30, 2010)

Sunrider said:


> I don't blame him, I almost whipped it out when Helena Bonham Carter appeared on screen.


You're going to fuck around and get your dick hexed off.


----------



## Bender (Nov 30, 2010)

I was fapping to both Hermione and Bellatrix  


Hermione got that whole innocent school girl look you see everyday but Bellatrix does the corset right (unlike Yugioh Mai Valentine and Pirates of the Carribean Keira Knightly/Elizabeth Swan).


----------



## Fr?t (Nov 30, 2010)

Oh... The movie came out already?

/apathy


----------



## 海外ニキ (Nov 30, 2010)

Nobody's made a wand joke yet?


Seriously?


----------



## ninjaneko (Dec 1, 2010)

Gross. Do what you want in your home but keep it out of the public theater, especially during a family movie. And anyway, I don't see how anything in that flick could be arousing. And "that one scene" in particular was frown-inducing and nauseating if anything.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 1, 2010)

~Zaxxon~ said:


> Nobody's made a wand joke yet?
> 
> 
> Seriously?


Too easy and over done, now we all need to come up with a spell that will snap bras...without blowing the girls back open.


----------



## Hinako (Dec 1, 2010)

Bender said:


> I was fapping to both Hermione and Bellatrix
> 
> 
> Hermione got that whole innocent school girl look you see everyday but Bellatrix does the corset right (unlike Yugioh Mai Valentine and Pirates of the Carribean Keira Knightly/Elizabeth Swan).


disgusting bro. At least fap at a real woman, not a submissive bitch.


----------



## Sunrider (Dec 1, 2010)

~Zaxxon~ said:


> Nobody's made a wand joke yet?
> 
> 
> Seriously?


I know, right? 

I've yet to spot a _petrificus totalus _joke as well.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 1, 2010)

Sunrider said:


> I know, right?
> 
> I've yet to spot a _petrificus totalus _joke as well.


There's an erecting spell too. It's _Erecto_, really Rowling, like you didn't intend that to make it into fan fiction sex.



Früt said:


> Oh... The movie came out already?
> 
> /apathy


You must just not even watch the news, they gave box office totals on it for the past two weeks in a row being on top.


----------



## Kαrin (Dec 1, 2010)




----------



## Bender (Dec 1, 2010)

Hinako said:


> disgusting bro. At least fap at a real woman, not a submissive bitch.



Bellatrix IS a real women, Chuck.


----------



## Sunrider (Dec 1, 2010)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> There's an erecting spell too. It's _Erecto_, really Rowling, like you didn't intend that to make it into fan fiction sex.
> 
> 
> You must just not even watch the news, they gave box office totals on it for the past two weeks in a row being on top.


She's probably already out there creating half the smutfics under a pseudonym. 

Most of them involving a a young and strapping Albus Dumbledore and Gellert Grindelvald, and a hamster transfiguration...


----------



## Spirit (Dec 1, 2010)

Ugh...no accounting for taste.


----------



## LayZ (Dec 1, 2010)

I can't wait until Warner Bros. start using his review for their commercials. 

_"Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows, a gripping experience." - Alexander Ofner_


----------



## abcd (Dec 1, 2010)

[sp][/sp]


----------



## CrazyAries (Dec 1, 2010)

LayZ said:


> I can't wait until Warner Bros. start using his review for their commercials.
> 
> _"Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows, a gripping experience." - Alexander Ofner_



This gave me a good laugh.


----------



## Federer (Dec 1, 2010)

He was obviously watching the wrong movie. 

He thought he was watching 'Harry Potter and the secret porn cellar'.


----------



## KyuubiFan (Dec 1, 2010)

abcd said:


> [sp][/sp]



:rofl  Thanks for the laugh.


----------



## Razgriez (Dec 1, 2010)

I dont think has been brought up but why is he labeled as American as his defining feature? Its like the OP is purposely trying to point out something.


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Dec 1, 2010)

who wouldn't 

he's just an idiot since he got caught


----------



## Tex (Dec 1, 2010)

If he was in the back row.... how did he NOT see the police working their way up the isle? Then again.. that one scene was pretty awesome.


----------



## Netorie (Dec 1, 2010)

And just when my state is finally in the news for something other than our governor or some racism issue, this comes along. No pun intended. Nice job at still being creepy idiots SC.


----------



## Kahvehane (Dec 1, 2010)




----------



## Soca (Dec 1, 2010)

fap fap fap


----------



## FakePeace (Dec 1, 2010)

IcetricX said:


> who hasn't fapped to Emma Watson?


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Dec 1, 2010)

He wasn't doing it right.

Also to everyone who raised your hands.

Leave this place and never return, you are no longer welcome in my presence


----------



## essenceofthedark (Dec 1, 2010)

IcetricX said:


> who hasn't fapped to Emma Watson?



I haven't. She's... well, she's good looking, but idk... I'm kind of meh about her.


----------



## KBL (Dec 1, 2010)

Who wouldn't?.


----------



## degenetron (Dec 1, 2010)

essenceofthedark said:


> I haven't. She's... well, she's good looking, but idk... I'm kind of meh about her.



I totally agree with this guy.


----------



## Kelsey (Dec 1, 2010)

Luna > Emma. 

Her accent is


----------



## Fran (Dec 1, 2010)

DAT EMMA WATSON


----------



## Vaz (Dec 1, 2010)

Two things:





Skotty said:


> I won't lie, I was turned on by every ginger person in that film.


and this





Sunrider said:


> I don't blame him, I almost whipped it out when Helena Bonham Carter appeared on screen.


but especially the latter.

even though I won't even watch the film


----------



## Basilikos (Dec 1, 2010)

Lol epic fail.

Why would he try to fap in public?


----------



## Clay Man Gumby (Dec 1, 2010)

It was probably during the locket scene I bet.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Dec 1, 2010)

I was so tempted to fap at the HarryEmma make-out scene.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 1, 2010)

Razgriez said:


> I dont think has been brought up but why is he labeled as American as his defining feature? Its like the OP is purposely trying to point out something.


I brought this up on the other page, but yeah its pretty stupid. It would be like saying "Why guy eats some cake" who cares what race he is or where he's from?


----------



## -Dargor- (Dec 1, 2010)

Air D said:


> You know every story I find the NF Cafe is one of those "Seriously?  Is this really what society has come down to?" type of stories.
> 
> Really, though--- is Harry Potter that sexually stimulating?



As you noticed troughout this thread, to kiddies and nerds with no girlfriend, it is. Those guys are also the people behind Megan Fox' lolsuccess


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 1, 2010)

Clay Man Gumby said:


> It was probably during the locket scene I bet.


Of course it was the locket scene, but really she hasn't looked as good as she did in this film...and she cut all her hair off now so she looks odd.


----------



## Draffut (Dec 1, 2010)

IcetricX said:


> who hasn't fapped to Emma Watson?





But to be fair, I've only seen like one of the movies and never read the books.  She is pretty good looking.  (And Lovegood or whatever her name is is more my type anyhow. )


----------



## Talon. (Dec 1, 2010)

g_core18 said:


> Can't blame him. Emma Watson



Expelliarmus? or Stupefy?


----------



## Chicama (Dec 1, 2010)

Forest of Dean locket scene?


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Dec 1, 2010)

I was slightly frightened of clicking on the spoiler tag. I guess it could be worse. But that's horrible. I don't really want to know what he was doing it to. Youngins on screen or youngins in the theatre. D:


----------



## Shɑnɑ (Dec 1, 2010)

I saw the photo and all I could think was -- creepy act for creepy dude. :/


----------



## ensoriki (Dec 1, 2010)

WTF is this?
A Guy can't even jerk off in a theatre anymore.


----------



## Vanity (Dec 1, 2010)

lol. I'm sure a lot of people jerk off in theatres.....but better not get caught.

It's nasty to think that anyone does that in theatres though, especially due to the mess they might leave afterwards.

I wonder what scene he was fapping to if he was infact fapping to the movie and not simply fapping while just sitting there. :/

If he really wants to fap to it he should wait until it comes out on DVD so he can fap at home.

Draco's hot and so is his father, Lucius, but I wouldn't fap to them in the theatre. lol. I'll save that for fantasy time at a later point.


----------



## Sanity Check (Dec 1, 2010)

I just saw this movie and may identify with him if he decided to fap out of boredom.  

Books > movies.  

I liked the 1st movie, though.


----------



## JellyButter (Dec 1, 2010)

Miss Fortune said:


> He was fapping to Ron wasn't he?
> If not him Harry. Pedos love the glasses.
> Or Malfoy. That twitchy little guy! Well, not so little, but still.... I'd fap to him.



This just made me Lol


----------



## Extasee (Dec 1, 2010)

g_core18 said:


> Can't blame him. Emma Watson



You _hope_ it was because of Emma Watson.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 1, 2010)

Vanity said:


> lol. I'm sure a lot of people jerk off in theatres.....but better not get caught.
> 
> It's nasty to think that anyone does that in theatres though, especially due to the mess they might leave afterwards.
> 
> ...


He should at least have thrown a coat over it out of courtesy and not made direct eye 
contact with anyone.


----------



## Jiraiya4Life (Dec 1, 2010)

Sicko :/...Emma Watson must feel flattered


----------



## Fruits Basket Fan (Dec 1, 2010)

I wonder if he was fapping to Emma Watson ?



But still.....!


----------



## CrazyAries (Dec 1, 2010)

Vanity said:


> lol. I'm sure a lot of people jerk off in theatres.....but better not get caught.
> 
> It's nasty to think that anyone does that in theatres though, especially due to the mess they might leave afterwards.
> 
> ...



I would so rep you if I could.  This made me laugh, as well.



Jiraiya4Life said:


> Sicko :/...Emma Watson must feel flattered



She would probably feel as flattered as Paris Hilton or whoever about Saddam Hussein's sons fapping over _her_.


----------



## Jello Biafra (Dec 1, 2010)

~Zaxxon~ said:


> Nobody's made a wand joke yet?
> 
> 
> Seriously?


----------



## Basilikos (Dec 1, 2010)

You just won the thread.


----------



## Black Wraith (Dec 1, 2010)

Talon. said:


> Expelliarmus? or Stupefy?


----------



## Sanity Check (Dec 1, 2010)

I knew it was only a matter of time before 'engorgement' charms made their presence felt.


----------



## Hikawa (Dec 1, 2010)

Hand Banana said:


> Uh yea. She doesn't look all that hot. Like a 7ish maybe.



yeah I don't see what all the hooplah is about her.

Olivia Wilde is much more


----------



## Razgriez (Dec 2, 2010)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> I brought this up on the other page, but yeah its pretty stupid. It would be like saying "Why guy eats some cake" who cares what race he is or where he's from?



One thing is for sure. Its so irrelevant only us 2 has commented on it.

Emma Watson isnt a bad looking girl and is definitely more attractive then your average looking girl. Most of you have either have crazy taste, are gay, a woman, or ridiculous standards probably wont get laid until your 30 and wised up and jumped on a grenade just to get rid of your virginity.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 2, 2010)

Razgriez said:


> One thing is for sure. Its so irrelevant only us 2 has commented on it.
> 
> Emma Watson isnt a bad looking girl and is definitely more attractive then your average looking girl. Most of you have either have crazy taste, are gay, a woman, or ridiculous standards probably wont get laid until your 30 and wised up and jumped on a grenade just to get rid of your virginity.


I didn't used to find her attractive until I saw Harry Potter 6, I guess I just always thought of kid her. 

But yeah, she's definitely not bad looking.


----------



## RainTree (Dec 2, 2010)

The man really loves his wizards.


----------



## Razgriez (Dec 2, 2010)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> I didn't used to find her attractive until I saw Harry Potter 6, I guess I just always thought of kid her.
> 
> But yeah, she's definitely not bad looking.



Im referring to her as an adult obviously not when she was a kid. Back then she was cute.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 2, 2010)

Razgriez said:


> Im referring to her as an adult obviously not when she was a kid. Back then she was cute.


Well people were all over her back when she was like 16 (which is legal over there) and there were sites counting down to her eighteenth birthday.


----------



## Razgriez (Dec 2, 2010)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Well people were all over her back when she was like 16 (which is legal over there) and there were sites counting down to her eighteenth birthday.



Thats because guys are horny little bastards that think about sex 90% of the time. Its only natural a bunch of turds are going to wig out over a famous girl. They do it with every hot star chick and girls do it over the "hot" famous dudes who generally look like a bunch of girls themselves.


----------



## Suhoon (Dec 2, 2010)

I guess potterfappery is true


----------



## uvertherainbow (Dec 5, 2010)

he likes wizards they turn him on with their magic
or he just like emma watson


----------



## Fran (Dec 5, 2010)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Well people were all over her back when she was like 16 (which is legal over there) *and there were sites counting down to her eighteenth birthday.*



OH MY GOD   You serious? HAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## rac585 (Dec 5, 2010)

g_core18 said:


> Can't blame him. Emma Watson



lol


----------



## Karsh (Dec 5, 2010)

Why don't we move this thread into an emma watson fc already.
Jesus.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 5, 2010)

That woulden't be a bad idea  


Emma~ You posh naughty girl


----------



## Psycho (Dec 5, 2010)

"yeah, hold that wand, harry, hold it tight"


----------



## Nae'blis (Dec 5, 2010)

Everyone was waiting for Hermione's eighteenth birthday. Didn't hurt that a few days later she had the picture with the racy black panties.


----------



## Wilykat (Dec 6, 2010)

Now all we need is her appearing in Playboy centerfold.


----------



## Soul (Dec 6, 2010)

He got _caught_?
Poor idiot.


----------



## Judecious (Dec 6, 2010)

Karsh said:


> Why don't we move this thread into an emma watson fc already.
> Jesus.



We speak nothing but the truth


----------



## Rabbit and Rose (Dec 6, 2010)

you had to call out america for this shit?
wth, 
well I bet 20 more people are fapping to harry potter in Europe


----------



## Grandia (Dec 6, 2010)




----------



## Munak (Dec 6, 2010)

Could have been fapping to Dumbledore. Or some twincest.

Harry Potter's got them all.


----------



## John Carter of Mars (Dec 6, 2010)

must be an American thing. You don't hear this much in Asia.


----------



## Romanticide (Dec 11, 2010)

Ewww......That's gross and nasty and......wrong on every level.


----------



## Phunin (Dec 12, 2010)

Lol, was instantly reminded of Pee Wee Herman after reading this. Pretty gross.


----------



## Skywalker (Dec 12, 2010)

He know's what's good. 



I don't blame him.


----------



## emROARS (Dec 12, 2010)

Ok let's get this straight. If you want to fap to Harry Potter or a character then do it AFTER.


----------



## Canute87 (Dec 12, 2010)

The guy was trying to bust his sorcerer's stone


----------



## Angel (Dec 12, 2010)

Omg...


----------



## Mider T (Dec 12, 2010)

I saw the movie, too much talking, nothing to fap at


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 12, 2010)

Canute87 said:


> The guy was trying to bust his sorcerer's stone


I'd say he was letting a monster out of his Chamber of Secrets.


----------



## Angel (Dec 12, 2010)

^   .


----------



## emROARS (Dec 12, 2010)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> I'd say he was letting a monster out of his Chamber of Secrets.



Oh you. 

But yours always will be a Prisioner of Azkaban.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 12, 2010)

emROARS said:


> Oh you.
> 
> But yours always will be a Prisioner of Azkaban.


Actually, its "he was freeing his Prisoner of Azkaban...."

or

"Grabbing his Goblet of Fire..."

or

"Putting his Phoenix in Order..." 

I can't think of anything for the last two. I put far too much effort into this already.


----------



## Fran (Dec 12, 2010)

Emma Watson's chamber of secrets? .


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 12, 2010)

Armpits said:


> Emma Watson's chamber of secrets? .


The idea of a Basilisk coming out of that thing makes this very disturbing.


----------



## Ishamael (Dec 12, 2010)

He must really like Emma Watson because there were virtually zero fapable moments in the movie. The red dress was kinda hot but you only saw her in it for like 10 seconds, and she wasn't wearing anything else really appealing for the rest of the movie.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 12, 2010)

Ishamael said:


> He must really like Emma Watson because there were virtually zero fapable moments in the movie. The red dress was kinda hot but you only saw her in it for like 10 seconds, and she wasn't wearing anything else really appealing for the rest of the movie.


Maybe you were in the bathroom for the Forest of Dean scene.


----------



## Ishamael (Dec 12, 2010)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Maybe you were in the bathroom for the Forest of Dean scene.


 She was naked for about two to three seconds, hardly fapable.


----------



## Stripes (Dec 12, 2010)

A man has to go when he has to go.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 12, 2010)

Ishamael said:


> She was naked for about two to three seconds, hardly fapable.


Nonsense. This man was what we call the "Macgyver Fapper". He didn't have much to work with, but he made do.


----------



## Basilikos (Dec 12, 2010)

Armpits said:


> Emma Watson's chamber of secrets? .


Oh, you!


----------



## Princess Ivy (Dec 12, 2010)

I bet the guy's too sensitive to help himself out.


----------



## UltimateDeadpool (Dec 12, 2010)

Was the movie that boring, or did he see something he liked?


----------



## Alice (Dec 13, 2010)

Net is filled with Watson's fake-nudes to fap to  C'mon, it's better than fapping to teenage drama.


----------



## Sora (Dec 13, 2010)

how are you sure he was fapping to Emma Watson
:ho


----------



## emROARS (Dec 13, 2010)

King Ice said:


> how are you sure he was fapping to Emma Watson
> :ho



Well Daniel was topless alot of the time on the screen 
He has a snail/treasure trail :ho


----------



## BluishSwirls (Dec 13, 2010)

lololololol


----------

